# To fluff or not to fluff



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (9/6/18)

Wanted to start this discussion because it has always interested me. Ive wicked just by tightening the cotton and tucking it into the well but ive also tried fluffing and then tucking into the well and ive never noticed the difference. the only time ive noticed a difference is when i change the overall density of the cotton i am using

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/18)

I always fluff... not sure if it makes a difference... but in my mind it does.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## daniel craig (10/6/18)

+1 on the fluffing. Not sure if it does make a difference but for some reason I feel that fluffing helps with wicking efficiently.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

I think it depends on the cotton used.

Japanes cotton


Cotton bacon prime

Prime is already packed less condensed and it soaks up juice like nothing else without needing a fluff.

Japanese cotton, I only ever use 1 way: I cut a block into 1mm strips and depending on size required I will use 2 or 3 strips in a coil. Not twisted together just as is, so in a way I suppose that would be the same as fluffing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (10/6/18)

I don't fluff with cotton bacon prime, if I do it's very little just to take out some knots seems to suck up juice well but depends on the rta

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Rafique said:


> I don't fluff with cotton bacon prime, if I do it's very little just to take out some knots seems to suck up juice well but depends on the rta


Side note: I am not 100% convinced that fluffing and coming and basically reducing your cotton to a single thread is needed or even the optimum way to wick a Rta.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (10/6/18)

+1 For fluffing. Ive always been doing it and it just works for me, Used CB v2 most of the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashy (10/6/18)

I find that fluffing on some will do the trick, while on the MTL Chuthu I don't fluff at all because then she leaks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Tashy said:


> I find that fluffing on some will do the trick, while on the MTL Chuthu I don't fluff at all because then she leaks.


Hehehe. The wording was just perfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (10/6/18)

Good thread @SSSSMARCUSSSSS 

I have also wondered whether its good to fluff or not.

Sometimes I do fluff and thin it out a bit, sometimes not. 
On my Lemo1, I blow the ends of the wicks so it "fans" out and then put it back together. Not sure if it helps but I suppose it gets rid of knots or imperfections in the strands of cotton. 

On my other tanks I generally don't fluff it out and it works fine.

On my RM2, I don't fluff it, I just cut so the wick will just touch the deck. Has been working fine for years.

I know some guys comb the wick to get the strands all uniform. @Christos - didnt you do that at one stage? 

Very interesting but for me I don't really notice a big difference. Then again I am usually vaping at lowish power on mostly simple coils so maybe my experience is not the same as would be with more powerful setups and exotic coils that presumably demand much more from the wicking department

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Side note: I am not 100% convinced that fluffing and coming and basically reducing your cotton to a single thread is needed or even the optimum way to wick a Rta.


Well I was very very wrong. Did a rebuild and rewick a moment ago on the Zues, without combing or fluffing...seems that drinking e liquid has become a norm lately in my life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Side note: I am not 100% convinced that fluffing and coming and basically reducing your cotton to a single thread is needed or even the optimum way to wick a Rta.



I started off fluff ingredients everything, but I think the idea was probably to get the cotton to get saturated easily. These days, I only fluff with some of the attys - eg. Dwarf, Zig18, Exocet and Flow - and then just the end-most parts. I normally also blow on the ends to get the bunny tail effect. I believe in these attys it reduces the chance of leaking. I should however also mention that I do still believe in the Easter Bunny (hence the blowing on the ends) 

I don't fluff the cotton in my RDAs 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I started off fluff ingredients everything, but I think the idea was probably to get the cotton to get saturated easily. These days, I only fluff with some of the attys - eg. Dwarf, Zig18, Exocet and Flow - and then just the end-most parts. I normally also blow on the ends to get the bunny tail effect. I believe in these attys it reduces the chance of leaking. I should however also mention that I do still believe in the Easter Bunny (hence the blowing on the ends)
> 
> I don't fluff the cotton in my RDAs
> 
> ...


My mistake was to think I could reproduce some of the Rda effects in a Rta. So I'm in between...draadsitter.


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (10/6/18)

the onpy time ove noticed a bit of a difference is in rtas. in rdas i just want as much cotton as possible in the coil


RenaldoRheeder said:


> I started off fluff ingredients everything, but I think the idea was probably to get the cotton to get saturated easily. These days, I only fluff with some of the attys - eg. Dwarf, Zig18, Exocet and Flow - and then just the end-most parts. I normally also blow on the ends to get the bunny tail effect. I believe in these attys it reduces the chance of leaking. I should however also mention that I do still believe in the Easter Bunny (hence the blowing on the ends)
> 
> I don't fluff the cotton in my RDAs
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (10/6/18)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> the onpy time ove noticed a bit of a difference is in rtas. in rdas i just want as much cotton as possible in the coil
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


sorry for the spelling. got juice on my phone

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Carnival (10/6/18)

Another +1 for fluffing. I feel like it helps the juice get absorbed more efficiently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Well I was very very wrong. Did a rebuild and rewick a moment ago on the Zues, without combing or fluffing...seems that drinking e liquid has become a norm lately in my life.


Single or double coil? Seems a lot of people don’t fluff, maybe I must try that, just wish I can get the Kayfun to not give me dry hits no matter what I do. Going back to basics on that one.


----------



## Christos (10/6/18)

Silver said:


> Good thread @SSSSMARCUSSSSS
> 
> I have also wondered whether its good to fluff or not.
> 
> ...


I comb out thick spots on cotton when using RTAs so wicking happens more readily. 
In essence it's thinking out the ends as I don't like cutting angles etc etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Dual. 


Room Fogger said:


> Single or double coil? Seems a lot of people don’t fluff, maybe I must try that, just wish I can get the Kayfun to not give me dry hits no matter what I do. Going back to basics on that one.


Dual coil...I was wrong to stray from the @Moerse Rooikat way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Dual.
> 
> Dual coil...I was wrong to stray from the @Moerse Rooikat way


lol 
re-wick this morning thinned it out to much now i flood my chamber. time to re-wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/6/18)

I do absolutely no fluffing . I just but the ends . wet them up and place them down . I can chain vape no problems . I think the only time it helps is in tanks with small wicking channels . now days most tanks have huge channels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> lol
> re-wick this morning thinned it out to much now i flood my chamber. time to re-wick


After the buzz went away from drinking 3ml of juice.. I also rewicked.


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> I do absolutely no fluffing . I just but the ends . wet them up and place them down . I can chain vape no problems . I think the only time it helps is in tanks with small wicking channels . now days most tanks have huge channels


What's your cotton of choice?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (10/6/18)

wen you prime your wick when you ad that one drop of juice on the end of the cotton look how fast it absorbs compered to one that is not thinned out. you can see the diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> wen you prime your wick when you ad that one drop of juice on the end of the cotton look how fast it absorbs compered to one that is not thinned out. you can see the diff


Yes it will saturate faster, but I'm more interested in what gives better flavour.


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Yes it will saturate faster, but I'm more interested in what gives better flavour.


and to me overall capacity of the cotton is also important

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Yes it will saturate faster, but I'm more interested in what gives better flavour.


thin out is for juice flow the faster juice gets to the coil to more u have
flavor is how tight you stuff your coil in the center. can you move it. or just move it, or have a cap

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> thin out is for juice flow the faster juice gets to the coil to more u have
> flavor is how tight you stuff your coil in the center. can you move it. or just move it, or have a cap


Wait...that was very informative actually. Always wick tight on my Rdas but went with the "able to move without moving the coil way"


----------



## Silver (10/6/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> wen you prime your wick when you ad that one drop of juice on the end of the cotton look how fast it absorbs compered to one that is not thinned out. you can see the diff



Thanks for this @Moerse Rooikat 
Will keep in mind to try check this next time i rewick


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> What's your cotton of choice?


Using regular organic cotton from dischem or cotton bacon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Side note: I am not 100% convinced that fluffing and *coming*??



Me neither bud, me neither.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Wait...that was very informative actually. Always wick tight on my Rdas but went with the "able to move without moving the coil way"



@Greyz take notes from this thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

